# Boxer Joe Louis soda bottle



## carling (Aug 27, 2007)

Attic found, Joe Louis Beverages 10oz, from Sea-Ly Bottling Co., Cleveland, Oh.  The back also says "Its a Knockout".

 Anybody have any info on it?  Don't see any for sale or recently sold on ebay.  Did see the bottle cap on ebay with a $40 asking price.  Also couldn't find any previous posting on this website.

 Rick


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 29, 2007)

if u see anyboddle on ebay worth more then 10 dollars, then u no its special

 anna


----------



## acls (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Carling.  I have a 7 oz. Joe Louis Punch (not "Beverages") bottle that was made in 1954.  I know the Joe Louis Beverages are harder to find and as a result are a little more expensive.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 5, 2007)

nice bottle. i agree with acls that it's most likely not a very common bottle. i checked my acl book but no luck. the asking prices on ebay don't mean much. theres alot o people out there think anything over about  20 years old is worth a fortune. they do very little or no research and just stick a huge price on their items.


----------



## carling (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input, guys!

 Rick


----------

